# أحذية الكعب العالى تؤدى الى الجنون؟!!!!!!!



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

*

*

*تحذير طبي.. أحذية الكعب العالي تؤدي إلى الجنون *

*بينما يرى كثيرون أن الكعب العالي الذي ترتديه بعض السيدات لأسباب مختلفة يجعلها أكثر جاذبية، حذر خبير سويدي من أن ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالجنون بالفعل.
وربط ذلك بين ارتداء الكعب العالي وارتفاع معدلات الإصابة بالشيزوفرينيا (الفصام العقلي) بين النساء!!. وقال الخبير يارل فلينزمارك في دراسة نشرتها دورية (هيوبوثيسيس) العلمية الطبية إن ارتداء الكعب العالي يصيب المرأة بتوتر شديد في قدمها ويجعلها لا تسير بطريقة صحية.
وأن "هذا قد يؤدي إلى منع المستقبلات العصبية في عضلات القدم من إطلاق مركب "الدوبامين" المهم جدا لسلامة العقل".
وقال فلينزمارك إن نظريته تفسر سبب ارتفاع معدلات الاصابة بالشيزوفرينيا بين النساء في الدول الغربية التي يكثر فيها ارتداء النساء للكعب العالي. *

*منقوووووووول*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على المعلومه يا بريسكلا 
​ 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا على المعلومة المهمة

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى على المعلومه يا بريسكلا
> ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى لمرورك كوكو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا على المعلومة المهمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



*ميرسى لمرورك كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

ربنا يطمنك يا بريسكلا هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على الملعومات


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ربنا يطمنك يا بريسكلا هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا قمر على الملعومات



*هههههههههههههه انا بردو اطمنت يا كوكى
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## لي شربل (6 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو + بريسكلا + :heat:
من اليوم احذية رياضية وبهيك نطفش الاناقة من الدنيا .
الله معك .
*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو + بريسكلا + :heat:
> من اليوم احذية رياضية وبهيك نطفش الاناقة من الدنيا .
> الله معك .
> *​



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
مرسي يا برسكيلا 
بس الجمال والاناقة والانوثة في لبس الكعب العالي​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> مرسي يا برسكيلا
> بس الجمال والاناقة والانوثة في لبس الكعب العالي​*



*ههههههههههههههههه
اكيد طبعااااا انا معاكى
ونجن مش مشكلة يعنى
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على المعلومات الجميلة
واتارينى بقول هوس بنات طنطو حوا بيجى منين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## monygirl (9 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى على المعلومات _

_يا بريسكلا_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _ميرسى على المعلومات _
> 
> _يا بريسكلا_​



*ميرسى مونى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> واتارينى بقول هوس بنات طنطو حوا بيجى منين
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودمتى بود​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل وليم
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 مارس 2009)

*لا ياشيخه معلومه جديده تصدقي *
*وانا اقول ليه بحب الكعب العالي وبلبسه كتيررررر*
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا بريسكلا*​


----------



## قمر النهار (9 مارس 2009)

*فعلا معلومات قيمه جدا جدا 

شكرا ليكى يابرسيكلا الحمد لله انا اصلا مبحبش الكعب العالى

ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## Raymond (9 مارس 2009)

بصراحة انا اكتر حاجة عجتني صورة الشوز اللي في اول الموضوع تجنننننننننننننننن

شكرا عالموضوع و عالصورة


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *لا ياشيخه معلومه جديده تصدقي *
> *وانا اقول ليه بحب الكعب العالي وبلبسه كتيررررر*
> *هههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا بريسكلا*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا ميروووووووو
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> *فعلا معلومات قيمه جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكى يابرسيكلا الحمد لله انا اصلا مبحبش الكعب العالى
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى​*



*ميرسى قمر النهار لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

raymond قال:


> بصراحة انا اكتر حاجة عجتني صورة الشوز اللي في اول الموضوع تجنننننننننننننننن
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع و عالصورة



*ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ريموند لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## white rose (10 مارس 2009)

الله يسترررررررررررررررررررررر

ميرسي للمعلومة اللي اول مرة اسمع عنا و هي هاد المركب اللي ما بعرف شو اسمو ما بيتكون الا من عضلات القدم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الحمدلله انا مو من انصار الكعب العالي والا كان زوجي المسكين رح يقع بورطة ...

ميرسي بريسكلا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> الله يسترررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> ميرسي للمعلومة اللي اول مرة اسمع عنا و هي هاد المركب اللي ما بعرف شو اسمو ما بيتكون الا من عضلات القدم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى روز لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى على المعلومات الهامه

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا برسكلا
ربنا يباركك
ويكتر فى موضوعاتك
ههههههههههه​*​


----------



## جيلان (14 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
اه تؤدى الى الجنون والوقوع والتكسير والكسوف وحاجات كتير اوى
الحمد لله ياختى اخرى معاها مناسبات *:hlp:


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى على المعلومات الهامه
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



*ميرسى كتير لمرورك هابى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى يا برسكلا
> ربنا يباركك
> ويكتر فى موضوعاتك
> ههههههههههه​*​



*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى نفرتارى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> اه تؤدى الى الجنون والوقوع والتكسير والكسوف وحاجات كتير اوى
> الحمد لله ياختى اخرى معاها مناسبات *:hlp:



*هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جيجى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## totty (14 مارس 2009)

*يخرااااااااااشى

معقوله الكلام ده

يعنى انا على كده اصبت بالجنون من زمااااااااان
ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا برى(دا اختصار اسمك)هههههههههه*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكي على المعلومة المهمة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *يخرااااااااااشى
> 
> معقوله الكلام ده
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا توتى
وللاختصار الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 مارس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا ليكي على المعلومة المهمة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​



*ميرسى لمرورك يا ملكة
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## كوك (16 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومات _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا على المعلومات _
> 
> 
> _وربنا يبارك حياتك_
> ​



*ميرسى كوك لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2009)

_شكلها حلو
شكرا كتييير بريسكلا
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكلها حلو
> شكرا كتييير بريسكلا
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسى تونى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

